# Hi post!



## George S. Levering (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi!Nice to meet you! I'm here to look for advice about relationships.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

George S. Levering said:


> Hi!Nice to meet you! I'm here to look for advice about relationships.


Hello and welcome! I would not use your real name for the sake of anonymity. You can have one of the Mods change your screenname


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Paging @EleGirl -- she can help you change your name (and welcome to the site!)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@George S. Levering

Welcome to TAM.

If you are using your real name here, I suggest you change it to something anonymous. Also, if that's a picture of you, you should change that too.

Let me know what you'd like your user name changed to.


----------

